# may have my 1st cut out of the season.



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Quick back story. A man bought a abandoned home, is in process of restoring it when a tree falls through the roof. Roofer comse to repair the roof and discover a giant hive. The home was empty for at least 10 yrs. The owner wants someone to remove asap as he has a hole in His roof. So if we can come to agreement or price and dates ect. I will probably be going to remove them this weekend. Good thing I will be doing it from the inside and the owner is a contractor so he has no problem opening up the ceiling and soing the repairs. Fingers crossed this sounds like a big one!


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I have one to do on Mon.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

i will never ever ever did is say ever? do a cut out for free again 
my time is to valuable if i have 4 hours to spend on bees would find it better spent on my own hives 
but the last 2 i did i charged a min of 150 which covers the first 3 hours then 50 an hour after that 
if ypu have bees already its just not worth any less than that seeing how i work 5 days a week then to work on a weekend for get it


----------



## Weallneedbees (Mar 12, 2016)

My first two hours are free, after that it's fifty an hour.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree I wont do them for free. Some new kid on craigslist is offering it for free. You've got to wonder how many he will do be for he says never mind and starts charging.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My guess is one.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Then to cheap on the hour rate on top of it.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

My first couple were done for free. Of coarse they were also in friends houses. Im not sure how three people I am friends with can have bee's in there homes. The odds seemed weird. But it was a good learning time. And I am sure I took way longer on those then the ones I do now. I am a lot more aure of my self and less scared of the bee's. Shoot the first one I ever did was small and I was totally freaked. A few cut outs later and I was up on a rotten balcony battling huge aggressive hive and not even thinking twice about it.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Did my first house cutout this year, March 2. Did it for free, but it was a house being torn down and the guy salvaging the Cyprus lumber called me. Took me and the wife about 2 hrs, mostly because we weren't sure we knew how to proceed.

I'd say free is not bad if it's in a house you are not required to repair. Nice to have something new and fun to experience with the wife. Don't think I'd be interested in a cutout I'd have to repair, or worry about tearing too big a hole.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

a friend will get it done for a dinner and a few beers when people ask me why it cost so much i tell them they can get someone who has never done one before to do it for free and not be done right


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I do cutouts as part of my business. I did exactly one for free back in 2006, now I won't say how much I charge but it has been very lucrative. I do all the removal, seal up and give a guarantee that they won't have bees within 5 ft of that spot provided I am the one that does the seal up. I am fully insured and have the necessary business licenses, if you charge and aren't licensed for business then you can be fined for operating a business without a business license. Cutouts aren't something one should do without some carpentry/construction skills. We had a guy in our area that almost lost his life by cutting into a wall and hitting the wiring to the central air unit. It caused some damage to the AC unit and cost him for the repairs and hospital bills. Just a heads up to be very cautious if your not sure what your doing.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought that I just would not do cutouts. Then a guy called and said he had bees in the wall of an old shed he was going to burn down. So no repairs and I did it for free and got a good amount of not too mean bees (by South Texas standards). Then the local fire department called and asked me to call a guy who called them who had bees in his wall. Again no repairs needed as he said he would repair it and I only had to remove 2 planks that were 18 inches long. I charged a little. It took me 3 hours on site, 10 feet high, his septic backed up right under where I was working, I got about 7 pounds of MEAN bees, not sure if I mentioned that the bees were MEAN and then 3 hours the next day cleaning and reloading all of my equipment for my next job. Wait a minute, equipment, I will not do cutouts, why do I have equipment? What happened, who hit me, was I out for very long? I put the bees in an isolated spot of 7 acres all to themselves. I go to open the hive to see if I have the queen and about 100 feet from the hive, I get mugged by them. The best $ I spent was an Ultrabreeze suit.  I have 2 of them. No more Mr. Niceguy trying to help people without being fairly compensated. Live and learn.


----------

